# Like new firenze mt505



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 24, 2010)

Just picked up a like new firenze mountain drive 15 speed mt505,anybody know anything about this make.Looks like a well made bike but i think i will try to sell it or trade it off.


----------



## partsguy (Mar 24, 2010)

I have absolutely no clue what this is. Post pics, please.


----------

